# What colour would you say this horse is?



## ShaylaM (May 31, 2021)

I thinking about purchasing this QH colt, The colour don't really mean much to me and not why I'm buying him, horse is a horse in my opinion, however interesting nonetheless, looking at his coat at first I was like like oh yep a bay. Then I noticed the light streaks in his tail and on the inside of his legs if you look at the video and I don't think I've seen a horse like that before or maybe I have but just adults and not as obvious? They have him listed as a light dun which I really don't really think he is, Anyone know what colour you would classify this or will he just grow up into a bay?


Video:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There is Dun, nd1 and nd2. A dun horse will have primitive markings including a dorsal stripe that goes through the tail and the coat color is diluted. Nd1 has primitive markings including a dorsal stripe but the stripe stops at the tail head and there is very little to no dilution of the coat. Nd2 has no primitives and no dilution.

Do you know anything about the colts parents? Or have pictures of the dorsal and tail? I am not seeing dun from those pictures and from the description I would guess nd1 is possible. Colt looks young and I am seeing foal camo still in the tail.


----------



## ShaylaM (May 31, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> There is Dun, nd1 and nd2. A fun horse will have primitive markings including a dorsal stripe that goes through the tail and the coat color is diluted. Nd1 has primitive markings including a dorsal stripe but the stripe stops at the tail head and there is very little to no dilution of the coat. Nd2 has no primitives and no dilution.
> 
> Do you know anything about the colts parents? Or have pictures of the dorsal and tail? I am not seeing dun from those pictures and from the description I would guess nd1 is possible. Colt looks young and I am seeing foal camo still in the tail.



This picture here is probably the best I got of his tail/back. To me it doesn't look like a dun, My bet is that he is gonna grow into a darkish bay. The only foal I raised of my own was a palomino and he came out looking like a chestnut lol.

Edit: The chestnut in the picture is his dam, His sire is unknown


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

All coat colors are either bay, black or red. Other genes come into play that affect how they present. That colt is Ee and A?. From the muzzle and flash of cream on the underside in the video I would say pangare is present. I'd say buckskin is possible if the sire carries cream but I'm not seeing enough dilutionfor that but that could be photos. Dam is sorrel/chestnut - red. Bay definitely. Anything else? Nd1? Cream? Sooty? Not dun.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

I'm getting notes of buckskin on this little guy...not sure if that is genetically possible though. Maybe sooty buckskin?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm just seeing bay with sun bleaching. Nutrition can have an effect on sun bleaching. Or possibly Pangare? Definitely not dun as the horse has no clear dorsal or proper dilution


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely bay. As that foal coat sheds out his color will start looking more proper. Foal coats often have lighter hairs on the legs that shed out black. 
I once saw the neatest thoroughbred because he was in the midst of shedding. He looked like his socks were painted in a tri color. White socks. Black above that and foal beige on the other side. Almost a vertical line drawn between the two colors.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am not a color guru like the others, but I see bay. @QtrBel Don't bays have light colored legs as foals?


----------



## wilson19dw (Jun 1, 2021)

I like these horses and the colour of these horses are so good.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@waresbear bays have cream, creamy white or silvery gray legs as babies. This one no longer shows that. He list his leg camo. The tail can hang on through a few sheds and the lighter tone to the legs could be nutritional. Usually they are black after that shed.


----------

